# radio has AUX



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys
Our van has a 
250 cd sb05 radio
on the menu it has AUX but no front socket, has any body managed to fit a cable so you can use a mp3 on it??
Thanks Misty


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Probably has a connection at the rear, but it MIGHT be specific connector not a standard 3.5mm jack plug.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The radio is a Blaupunkt unit and there are adaptors that plug into the socket normally used by an autochanger. It can be complicated because they will not work on all models i.e. Blaupunkt factory-fitted head units (the cable may plug into the rear of the radio, but will not be recognised).
Perhaps you could contact these sellers and ask advise?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLAUPUNKT...cles_Terminals_Cabling_ET&hash=item53f2662fde

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blaupunkt...4?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item338f380da6


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

rayc said:


> The radio is a Blaupunkt unit and there are adaptors that plug into the socket normally used by an autochanger. It can be complicated because they will not work on all models i.e. Blaupunkt factory-fitted head units (the cable may plug into the rear of the radio, but will not be recognised).
> Perhaps you could contact these sellers and ask advise?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLAUPUNKT...cles_Terminals_Cabling_ET&hash=item53f2662fde
> ...


thanks Ray,
i have sent a message, while reading the listing, it mentioned the fm transmitter type, one of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bluetooth...cessories_FM_Transmitters&hash=item5d42084ecd
has any one used them,??
Misty


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Probably no use to you but my radio has aux and no front socket. The socket is in the top box above the glove box. Have you looked all over the cab to see if there is an aux socket 
Mines a ford transit based vehicle


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> mistycat said:
> 
> 
> > while reading the listing, it mentioned the fm transmitter type, one of these
> ...


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

gazza333 said:


> Probably no use to you but my radio has aux and no front socket. The socket is in the top box above the glove box. Have you looked all over the cab to see if there is an aux socket
> Mines a ford transit based vehicle


yep searched all over, my works van tranny has the socket in the top box aswell, seems they forgot on these,
just dont understand do they not think we would listern to the radio on the move??
thanks Misty


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

On a previous vehicle , we used an FM transmitter type device to hear via USB our music collection. This worked quite well, but we found to our dismay that it blocked our Garmin Satnav from connecting to satellites!!. we tried moving both items but had to give up in the end. separately fine--- together no!



 David


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Our Radio is a Blaupunkt unit and has aux too. On removing the radio I found the input in the back. A quick search on EBay provided a suitable connector with a 3.5 mm jack which plus nicely into my iphone.
8)


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

kimbo4x4 said:


> Our Radio is a Blaupunkt unit and has aux too. On removing the radio I found the input in the back. A quick search on EBay provided a suitable connector with a 3.5 mm jack which plus nicely into my iphone.
> 8)


any info on the connector Kimbo?
misty,


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

mistycat said:


> kimbo4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > Our Radio is a Blaupunkt unit and has aux too. On removing the radio I found the input in the back. A quick search on EBay provided a suitable connector with a 3.5 mm jack which plus nicely into my iphone.
> ...


here

and 
here
Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> kimbo4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > mistycat said:
> ...


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

rayc said:


> > kimbo4x4 said:
> >
> >
> > > mistycat said:
> > ...


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

well guys,
popped into yard had the radio out, nowhere on the back to plug a jack lead in, and hasn't got the pins for the said plugs,
so looks like a fm transmitter for us then,
So thanks for the help
Misty and Mrs T


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

On order


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Spoke to the guy at Motorgaurd, happens to be a motorhome owner too a burstner, i mentioned the radio he knows all about the problems
he is not keen on the wing aerial idea but said the best fix he has done to several vans is to run a aerial lead to the status aerial booster box,
best fix, so got a cable ordered 5 mtr extention cut the end off and fit a coax connecter,
see where we get with that hey, all this to listen to a bloody radio while traveling,
Misty

edit just relised i have gone off topic, sorry, thats the other radio problem    
misty


----------



## alanb1 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Blaupunkt radio*

I would also like to fit a mp3 cable to the back of my Blaupunkt Malaga CD36 radio, but can't seem to find where to get the right keys to release the radio? Any ideas?


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Blaupunkt radio*



alanb1 said:


> I would also like to fit a mp3 cable to the back of my Blaupunkt Malaga CD36 radio, but can't seem to find where to get the right keys to release the radio? Any ideas?


I found the two keys I needed by search EBay. Not expensive.
Is there a key part number in your radio handbook ? Start off search not too specific as may also fit other model.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

normaly a bit of bent coathanger wire, or that sort of wire bent so it gives two prongs normally does it,
unless its some thing special, my old sony one had flat sort of keys
Misty


----------

